# Balanced input studio speakers with unbalanced source.



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

I've never really played with balanced input equipment before. I am looking at a set of speakers without an unbalanced input. How best to make them work on my Peachtree Audio Nova 125?


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Would something like this work? 









ART CLEANBoxPro 2-channel Balanced / Unbalanced Level Converter


2-way Stereo Level Converter (Balanced to Unbalanced and Unbalanced to Balanced) with XLR, RCA, and 1/8" I/O




www.sweetwater.com





Now that I think about it, this would be more for PA setup. My powered Peavey speakers used for tailgating have this same set up built in. Probably wouldn’t help you though.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

saltyone said:


> Would something like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it should! I must have used the wrong keywords in my search. Thank you!


----------

